
Three men in Thailand ran clickfarm with over 300,000 SIM cards and 400 iPhones - lunaru
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/12/15786402/thai-clickfarm-bust-iphones?yptr=yahoo
======
otoburb
>> _The Bangkok Post says the men were arrested on several charges including
overstaying their visas, working without a permit, using unregistered SIM
cards, and, according to a later report also from the Bangkok Post,
smuggling._

So if they had arranged the correct visas, paid for a business license and
bought the SIM cards legitimately, they could have continued to operate
legally. Perhaps all of the above would have reduced their margins to nothing,
but I still find it interesting that the actual operation of a clickbot
network was never really in question.

I wouldn't even know what part of [inter]national law(s) that could/would be
covered by.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its very common to get criminals on peripheral charges - like tax evasion.
Because they are criminals, they habitually circumvent the law. Its easier
than making the big charges stick.

------
pavement
This, uh... It just doesn't appear to be anything criminal.

I mean, it's not even unsavory. It's not embezzlement. It's not fraud. It's
not even spam.

Is it a waste of electricity?

Oh... I guess so...

Yeah, wasting electricity is " _kind of_ " irksome. Maybe. (depending on
context)

